# I need FAST webhosting



## JRMBelgium (Aug 10, 2008)

Hosing companies have a huge list with features ans specifications. One thing they never mention, the download-speed for files. I've used a couple of webhosts before and what I notice is that most of them have a 200-300kb/s download-speed and some of them have 1-1.5MB/s in the beginning, and after 6-12 months the speed starts to drop.

I've been with servage.net for the last two years now. Started off with 1.5MB/s, not it's only 200kb/s and I have about 10-15 downtimes a day ( that I know off ) and the support is horrible. It all depends on how many customers they put on one server.

If you have been with the same webhost for over a year, and you are still satisfied, can you please upload a 5mb+ .zip or .rar file and post it in this topic? That way I know what I am paying for when I signup for another 12-24 months. I have a 20Mbit/s connection ( download at 2.5MB/s with download-manager ), so It's easy for me to test if a host is good or not.

*Hosts I have tested so far:*
- 1and1.com: 58kB/s
- Servage.net: 285kB/s
- Lunarpages.com: 315kB/s
- Bluehost.com: 395kB/s
- smallbusiness.yahoo.com/webhosting: 450kB/s


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 10, 2008)

where are you located?

look at webhostingtalk.com dedicated server offer forums, they usually post speed checks


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 10, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> where are you located?
> 
> look at webhostingtalk.com dedicated server offer forums, they usually post speed checks



Thanks man, that's a really good forum.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 10, 2008)

where are you located? .be ? is that where you need the fast dls? then look at .nl hosting


----------



## Jarman (Aug 10, 2008)

why not use rapidshare.com ?

speeds are fantastic on 90% of downloads


----------



## Jarman (Aug 10, 2008)

off my RS account, uploaded in traffic share, so u dont need a premium account to download i dont think.

http://rapidshare.com/files/134288391/flyaway-XviD.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/134297646/flyaway-XviD.part2.rar

just a counter strike 1.6 movie


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 10, 2008)

I am looking for webhosting, wth are you posting RS links for. You think I live on mars and don't know about Rapidshare? I am not trying to run a warez website ok...


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 10, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> where are you located? .be ? is that where you need the fast dls? then look at .nl hosting



I have International websites, the speeds you see in my forst post are the avarages between my speed and a friend of mine in the USA.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 10, 2008)

ok so you are looking for a webhost which has worldwide fast connections? 

look at amazon cdn or softlayer cdn if you do this on a professional level (ie you make money with the quality of your service)

the more you tell us about your project the more detailed info i can give you.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 10, 2008)

The only thing I need is 5MB file uploads to different hosts. Files uploaded by people who are satisfied with their host for over a year. That's all I need. I can google myself, I know where to find reviews and I know what to look for.

The only thing I can't do myself is upload those files...


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 10, 2008)

wow this must be a really secret project you are working on.

every single user will have a different download experience from any single host you pick.

if you test from only your location, it means YOU will download fast (at this time, which is already past).

feel free to try out the tpu download servers, look up the AS to know where they are hosted


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 10, 2008)

agree with W1zzard, Not everybody is going be able to download the file as fast as you or faster. I can download files from my site pretty fast, a 100mb file will take me about ~5 min. Which for you it could take ~20min. For instance like that movie I upload for you, I can watch it smooth. But for you, you said it was slow. My host base is here in the US.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 10, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> wow this must be a really secret project you are working on.
> 
> *every single user will have a different download experience from any single host you pick.
> 
> ...



I think you missed this post:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=922987&postcount=8


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 10, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> agree with W1zzard, Not everybody is going be able to download the file as fast as you or faster. I can download files from my site pretty fast, a 100mb file will take me about ~5 min. Which for you it could take ~20min. For instance like that movie I upload for you, I can watch it smooth. But for you, you said it was slow. My host base is here in the US.



Please provide me with a file-link and the name of your host.


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 10, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Please provide me with a file-link and the name of your host.



here just a 49Mb file: I had token your video off.  So I don't gave a larger file to use. This is just one of my wedding videos. 
Here

Webhost-Yahoo


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 10, 2008)

jelle, are you saying you act as a hosting company for your clients or do you run your own websites? do you have any numbers on where the visitors are coming from? are you offering mainly web page content or mainly downloads, ie. do you need a substantial amount of bandwidth (3 TB/month+++)


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 11, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> here just a 49Mb file: I had token your video off.  So I don't gave a larger file to use. This is just one of my wedding videos.
> Here
> 
> Webhost-Yahoo



Thank you very much. Yahoo has the fastest avarage so far, but they ask 12$/month.
It's pretty pricy if you see that they don't eaven support PHP5...



W1zzard said:


> jelle, are you saying you act as a hosting company for your clients or do you run your own websites? do you have any numbers on where the visitors are coming from? are you offering mainly web page content or mainly downloads, ie. do you need a substantial amount of bandwidth (3 TB/month+++)



Where do you live? What's your timezone? Do you like icecream? What are your hobbies? Seriously, why all the questions?


----------



## Pinchy (Aug 11, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Where do you live? What's your timezone? Do you like icecream? What are your hobbies? Seriously, why all the questions?



lol....it looks like hes just trying to help you find a good plan tailored to your needs..

Like your tests are from where you are and the USA....how about a country like Australia? How would you know how fast it is over here? (I wouldnt even know if it matters, b/c of the lack of info )


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 11, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> lol....it looks like hes just trying to help you find a good plan tailored to your needs..
> 
> Like your tests are from where you are and the USA....how about a country like Australia? How would you know how fast it is over here? (I wouldnt even know if it matters, b/c of the lack of info )



Austrailia? You must be joking 

I know he's trying to help. But I think I made it very clear that I am not giving out any information about my websites.


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 11, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Thank you very much. Yahoo has the fastest avarage so far, but they ask 12$/month.
> It's pretty pricy if you see that they don't eaven support PHP5...



PHP5, Is that for some type of forum? Yahoo does have PHP support? Some of my pages are in PHP. No body can get to them but me


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 11, 2008)

Check out: http://www.experts-exchange.com/ITPro/

Professionals have a solution for all your questions, as you pay them...
They won't ask you questions as:



> Where do you live? What's your timezone? Do you like icecream? What are your hobbies?




You might want to check out these too:..

http://www.hostingspeeds.com/
http://www.free-webhosts.com/php-hosting-comparison.php
http://www.netcraft.net


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 11, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> http://www.experts-exchange.com/ITPro/
> http://www.hostingspeeds.com/
> http://www.free-webhosts.com/php-hosting-comparison.php
> http://www.netcraft.net



1. Not gonna pay people to upload 5MB.
2. Hostingspeeds doesn't work
3. Completly unreliable, I have Free-Web-Hosting.biz and it's crap and according to that one it's #2
4. Good site with a lot of information, but not the info I need.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 12, 2008)

I believe this is your third or fourth topic in the software forum. Every time its you looking for free help for some website you're trying to scrape together. You do not want to learn anything about software or programming and would much rather us do the work for you. I have avoided your posts for the most part...that is until I saw you get all smart-a55 with w1zzard and other forum members that have tons more programming skill and Business etiquette then you . Do you realize this is for the most part his site. I'm sure his advise and help while great is something you totally don't deserve. If you are not willing to tell us the parameters, nor show any interest in learning programming, and showing no respect for very advanced programmers, why the heck should any of us help you?

I have no problem helping people that want to learn. With your attitude the ONLY people that will help you are people that are going to charge you. And if you talk to them like you have the others on this and your previous posts, they will most certainly up their rate.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 12, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben, I also help out when I can. You don't have to go "all mighty" on me.

I know what to look for on hosting. The speed is the only thing I can't look up. So thats why I ask site-managers to upload a 5MB file so that I can find out if the servers are good  or not.

There is no need for you guys to ask me questions and there is no need for me to give out any information. I don't want to learn? I didn't ask for any knowlege damnit...

And there is nothing rong with the questions I have asked in this forum so far. I actually offered 10$ for a simple PHP-page some time ago.

This is how it went so far:
- I get in the taxi and say "take me to mainstreet".
- Taxidriver: Where do you live?
- Me: Just take me to mainstreet please.
- Taxidriver: Do you know about that new French restaurant? I can take you there.
- Me: Take me to mainstreet please, that's all I want.
- Taxidriver: You look tired, are you sure you don't want me to take me to a hotel?
- Me: Stop with the freakin questions and just take me to mainstreat!
- Taxidriver: Fine, I want to give you some nice tips, I want to help you, and what do I get, yelling.

Exactly the same here. Why not help me instead of asking questions that need no answering.

I work for free multiple hours a day and I am planning on doing community service soon, so don't judge me just because I get pissed off when people try to help me with stuff I don't need help with.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for validating.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 12, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> I work for free multiple hours a day and I am planning on doing community service soon, so don't judge me just because I get pissed off when people try to help me with stuff I don't need help with.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 12, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> There is no need for you guys to ask me questions and there is no need for me to give out any information. I don't want to learn? I didn't ask for any knowlege damnit...
> 
> And there is nothing rong with the questions I have asked in this forum so far. I actually offered 10$ for a simple PHP-page some time ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 12, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Thank you very much. Yahoo has the fastest avarage so far, but they ask 12$/month.
> It's pretty pricy if you see that they don't eaven support PHP5...
> 
> 
> ...



No need for the sarcasm. W1zz is just trying to help you and you are making it rather difficult for any of us to give you the proper information. You shouldn't ask these types of questions if you aren't willing to have questions asked back to you in regards to the service you are looking for.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Aug 12, 2008)

It's not hard to find user-reviews about hosts. Everyone can google for that. But regular users, professional users, reviewers or professional reviewers never mention and/or test how fast the servers are. Some of them do test with a certain PHP-script, but it's perfectly possible for a host to limit the traffic/connection, so PHP-"rendering" ( if I can call it that ) doesn't show how fasts the downloads are.


----------



## Wshlist (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey Jelle, I think perhaps it's your avatar picture, you look so serious/angry and then when anything you say is experienced negative people subconsciously respond to seeing it, try one with a smile, or a nice girl next to you to distract them 
Also you must deal with people being different than you and you have to remain calm, some people like to help a lot on forums but they tend to use a standard method involving a lot of pointless question, and often those questions actually help people to crystallize what they want, so although you are right IMHO about some pointless questions you just have to try to remain calm.

Meanwhile people that had to deal with me are laughing their ass off because they know I'm not exactly calm.. I know I know  (and I always end up banned from forums for speaking my mind too)


----------

